# Dog shots from a ride in the car



## El Gabito (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 8, 2006)

El Gabito said:
			
		

>




WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 8, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fate (Jan 11, 2006)

lol the second one owns  i love it when dogs do that!


----------



## digital flower (Jan 11, 2006)

Whoa, those are some puffy cheeks.

I don't have to tell you its not safe to take pictures while you are driving, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 12, 2006)

buahahaha the second one is amazing!!!! i love it!!!!


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2006)

They are both very good, but the second one is the one that made me laugh. :thumbup: Good work!


----------



## El Gabito (Jan 14, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Whoa, those are some puffy cheeks.
> 
> I don't have to tell you its not safe to take pictures while you are driving, right? :mrgreen:




I forgot to mention, this was shot through the passenger side mirror. Perfectly safe, but I was gripping the camera extra tight!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Glad to know that I'm not the only one on the forum with a yellow lab that insists on going everywhere with me.


----------



## zoom4267 (Jan 14, 2006)

HAA  i LOVE HIS LIPS!!   that is a great shot:lmao: :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Jan 14, 2006)

whahahahaha, the second one is classic. The first one is nice too, but the second one......buahaha


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 23, 2006)

LMFAO!   Thanks, hahha I needed a laugh like that - the second picture is sooooo classic!  That's a keeper for sure!  Love love love it! hahahahaha


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 23, 2006)

Man oh man, I'm gonna bookmark that shot and when I'm having a bad day, there's no doubt it will have me smiling.  Great pic!!!!!


----------



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)

Fun and sweet pup, I have a Golden that loves to do the same and at nine years young he finally learned to squint his eyes to reduce the bug intake.


----------



## fotolode (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the second one best!!! Now tell us, how did you manage to take the photo while driving just curious? I see the motor bike in the back so I assumed 
you used some sort of contraption attached to the camera?


----------



## tgates (Feb 8, 2006)

Your lab is beautiful. I have a 2 year old black lab...my first one. I have fallen completely in love with the breed. You would like another forum I visit...
http://www.lab-retriever.net


----------

